# Travelling Across Country - London To Up North With A Large Dog. How?



## TennoAkita (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi,

To save me a potential 6 hour drive (depending on traffic!) then a 6 hour drive back the same day (again depending on traffic!), how is best to travel with a dog?

I've looked at train companies and they say they allow dogs as long as they are kept on a lead, if not they need to be in a travel box/crate, out of the aisle. It, to me at least, reads as if they are referring to small dogs. I'm not sure I can keep Aya (Akita) out of the Aisle being how big she is.

Are pet taxis available? Or will the cost mean it's not worth it?.


----------



## TennoAkita (Jul 28, 2012)

From LNER Website:


> Up to two dogs, cats or other small domestic animals can jump onboard without having to pay a penny. We do ask that you keep your pets safely out of the aisles.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

How long is the journey by train? You would need to consider how you would manage pee breaks if needed. If you google lner carriages their website has seating plans of the various trains. So You may be able to figure out the best seat to book. Bare in mind that some people can be intimidated or scared of dogs so may not be happy about sitting near to one no matter how lovely and well behaved your dog may be. Also even dog lovers/likers may not want to sit in close proximity to to a dog the size of an Akita the whole journey as there wont be much space.

You could I suppose book two seats so your dog would have the floor area of a whole seat to relax in but that could be expensive. The other alternative is to standing the area beteen carrieges tucked out of the way although less comfy for you.

If the train journey is similar in duration to driving, in your situation I personally would drive or if the trip with the dog us only on one leg of the journey you could train the dog free leg and hire a car for the return journey.


----------



## TennoAkita (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi,

The train journey is around 3 hours. Infact longer as I'd need to get to kingscross. So add 40 mins, and maybe 20 mins to get to the station that will get me to kings cross. The train from King Cross to where I need to go in yorkshire is hours on it's own.

Driving is 3 hours 30 but last time it took me 4-4.5 hours, on a weekend. This will be a weekday.

Aya can hold her pee for the duration of the train journey with no issues. I have to change trains at one point so there will be a chance for a pee break then.

I'm worried the train company will only take small dogs. I don't want to turn up having paid over £130 and get told I can't travel. I've tried calling them within opening hours but they don't answer. So I cant clarify.

I'm considering going the night before and staying in a pet friendly B&B. Looks like total cost would be similar. Just means a later departure on the day before than I'd like due to other commitments so I'd get to the b*b at night.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Tbh a 6 hour journey in my own car would be my choice against public transport.

At least you can pick a route that allows breaks for refreshments, leg stretches and toilet breaks.

I’d prefer not to be confined, at close quarters with Joe Public, especially with a dog. 

I know my lurcher Jack would be happier in a comfy car without lots of noise and strangers around too.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

TennoAkita said:


> Hi,
> 
> The train journey is around 3 hours. Infact longer as I'd need to get to kingscross. So add 40 mins, and maybe 20 mins to get to the station that will get me to kings cross. The train from King Cross to where I need to go in yorkshire is hours on it's own.
> 
> ...


I think the driving and overnight b and b sound like the best bet. Fewer potential issues and more flexibility. No chance then of any official or passenger making a fuss about your dog en route.

Airbnb have pet friendly places to stay close to the a1.


----------



## TennoAkita (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi all, I agree, driving makes sense. Unfortunately I have to do it all in a day as I wasn’t able to get enough sleep after my night shift today. So we are setting off early and will plan to stop at services for a break etc


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Hope the drive is going well.


----------



## Cookie393 (Apr 9, 2019)

Just to say that a dog of any size can get on the train, I’ve been on a packed train to Waterloo in rush hour with a Great Dane before! (Not me travelling with it). After chatting with the owner he says it’s great as everyone always gives them a little extra room so he’s never squashed!

But personally I would drive as you would be shocked the number of people in London who are terrified of dogs (I’ve had people step out into the road with cars coming to avoid Bella who is walking calmly by my side as they are that scared they can’t walk past) so it could make the journey tough


----------

